# The Atlantis, Bahamas....



## GreenTea (Jul 2, 2014)

Has just become an Autograph property.  Any guesses on whether The Reef would become MVC?


----------



## jme (Jul 2, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> Has just become an Autograph property.  Any guesses on whether The Reef would become MVC?



are you kidding??? Atlantis a Marriott???? 

http://online.wsj.com/articles/broo...efinancing-debt-on-atlantis-resort-1404239562

We went about 8 years ago with (then)high school kids, stayed in one of the towers, and it's an amazing place.....unique and maybe one of the most wonderful resorts on the planet, albeit very expensive. 

will have to check what's required to stay there, and when it'll be available to Marriott folks.....it'll require tons of points, I'm sure. But it's the ultimate kids' dream vacation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2014)

Marty, without a WSJ subscription I couldn't get the article to load with your link, but it came up as the first hit on a "Marriott Atlantis" google search.  There's also this one from news.marriott.com:  A New Treasure for the Autograph Collection


> ... Atlantis, Paradise Island will be available on Marriott International’s booking channels this fall. For bookings at the resort from now until that time, please visit www.atlantis.com, contact your local travel agent or call 800-ATLANTIS. ...



The Autograph Collection hotels are generally highest-tier Marriott offerings that require a boatload of MRP and/or DC Points when they're available.  Still, this is a VERY NICE addition for us!


----------



## bazzap (Jul 2, 2014)

A really great addition to the portfolio.
We had one of the most enjoyable trips of our life there some years back.
An amazing place.
I dread to think what the cost/points will be to stay there, but I would certainly like to return some day.
Perhaps I could suggest a few floors be reserved for conversion as a new MVC resort?


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 2, 2014)

From Marriott.com:

http://news.marriott.com/2014/07/a-new-treasure-for-the-autograph-collection.html

"
Atlantis will operate under a long term franchise agreement and Marriott will provide a $100 million mezzanine loan to the project. 
"

They didn't buy it, their just managing it, similar to what Hilton does.  I wouldn't count on any Marriott TS's.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 2, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> From Marriott.com:
> 
> http://news.marriott.com/2014/07/a-new-treasure-for-the-autograph-collection.html
> 
> ...



That's how the overwhelming majority of Marriott hotels/resorts work - they don't own them, they just manage them, but they can be booked using MRP's.  I agree with you that it's a very long shot for any units to be re-furbed and/or -branded to timeshares then conveyed to the DC Trust.  But they'd be crazy to not open up availability using DC Points through the Explorer Collection, which is how other top-tier Marriott hotels/resorts are made available to the timeshare owners/members.  Sure, it'll cost a boatload of points either way, just like it costs a boatload of cash to book it, but it'll definitely generate interest - I know I'll seriously consider it!

The timeshares nearby are Starwood - are they Harborside and Reef?  I wonder if this will allow MVW's first foray into using the DC Exchange Company for exchanging to non-Marriott branded timeshares.  They haven't yet and there's no indication whether it will or won't ever happen, but the DC set-up allows for it.

You know who's going to be very excited, I think?  Greg!  His daughter wants to live out a movie for her birthday.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 2, 2014)

Marriott owns only a small handful of properties. It's how all hotel chains work. They are franchises.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Whoa ! This IS big news.

They  (Marriott) find distressed (on different levels) properties and align (for lack of a better term) themselves with the current corporate management in some sort of financial agreement.

The Powerscourt had been a Ritz prior to October, 2013 and is now a Marriott Collection Hotel. Probably similar to the Hotel Casa Monica in St. Augustine which operates as a Kessler Hotel but is a Marriott Autograh hotel.

Both stays were with MRPs.

It seems that the Marriott did pump some money/Euros into the fading Powerscourt and plans to continue

This is welcomed news and thanks for all the informative posts.
-


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 2, 2014)

There's generally 3 classes of properties:

1.  Marriott owns and manages the property.
2.  Marriott manages the property only.
3.  Marriott flag is up for the property, but owner manages property under certain standards (pure franchise model).

Most properties fall in #2 or #3, especially for Marriott's lower tier brands.  I know Starwood operates under this same model as do most other big chains.

-ryan


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 2, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The Autograph Collection hotels are generally highest-tier Marriott offerings that require a boatload of MRP and/or DC Points when they're available.  Still, this is a VERY NICE addition for us!



I would agree with this regarding European Autograph locations. But they are why Cat 8 and 9 exists-Europe. 

We recently stayed at an Autograph in CR that was a Cat 7. They are high end properties, but not all cat 9's. It will be interesting to see where they put Atlantis.

I always love that Ocean City, MD COURTYARD is a Cat NINE.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jul 2, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> 1.  Marriott owns and manages the property.
> 2.  Marriott manages the property only.
> 3.  Marriott flag is up for the property, but owner manages property under certain standards (pure franchise model).



4. Marriott flag is up for the property; but the owner has hired a hotel management company other than Marriott to manage the property to Marriott standards.


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> You know who's going to be very excited, I think?  Greg!  His daughter wants to live out a movie for her birthday.



This is great news!!!!  They aren't booking it now, but I will be watching like a hawk....

Thanks TUGgers for posting this!

Best,

Greg


----------



## IuLiKa (Jul 2, 2014)

Of course, great addition..it will take a lot of points to stay there.. but it might be worth it.. I am planning to go there in couple of years. I have a toddler, he is only 2.. so it's a little early for him to enjoy it
J


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 2, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The timeshares nearby are Starwood - are they Harborside and Reef?




The Harborside Resort at Atlantis is part of the Starwood Vacation Network. 

This support by Marriott looks like welcome news for Atlantis! They definitely need some help...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## jme (Jul 2, 2014)

*Puck:  "to 6206 and beyond" ???????  Could this be it?*

In light of Atlantis becoming a Marriott Autograph Resort, it 
will be interesting to see what happens to *"Puck's Room"* 
here at Atlantis.......you know, that single suite at Atlantis which 
bridges the two towers on an upper level, called The Bridge Suite, 
currently $38,000 per night.

I figure he's already been in consultation with them, wanting to have them
 change the name of the suite to "Beyond".   

If 6206 was sweet at MOC (re his recent posts "to 6206 and beyond"), 
then surely this suite is the BEYOND he's talking about. 


Not sure what category this will be, but perhaps I can use my FREE NIGHT certificate.

.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## UK Fan (Jul 2, 2014)

Very exciting news!  A great addition for Marriott.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 3, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> The Harborside Resort at Atlantis is part of the Starwood Vacation Network.
> 
> This support by Marriott looks like welcome news for Atlantis! They definitely need some help...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ken.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 3, 2014)

jme said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



 When I saw this picture, the first thing I thought of was the Bridge of Sighs, at the Doge Palace, in Venice.  The Bridge of Death.

I do like the sea horses, a Caribbean touch.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jul 3, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> The Harborside Resort at Atlantis is part of the Starwood Vacation Network.
> 
> This support by Marriott looks like welcome news for Atlantis! They definitely need some help...
> 
> ...



I wonder if the timeshare owners at Harborside at the Atlantis might consider reflagging to Marriott Vacation Club management? Or, I wonder if Marriott Vacation Club would make a move on Harborside?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

EducatedConsumer said:


> I wonder if the timeshare owners at Harborside at the Atlantis might consider reflagging to Marriott Vacation Club management? Or, I wonder if Marriott Vacation Club would make a move on Harborside?



The owners at Harborside, as represented by the BOD, own Harborside - not Starwood.  Starwood is just the management company.

That being said, historically, Starwood has the BOD's under their thumb, and they do exactly what Starwood tells them to do.  Starwood is making a fortune managing Harborside, and reselling TS inventory that they get back, so I can't imagine any scenario in which the BOD would fire them, unless Starwood gets out of the TS management business all together.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 3, 2014)

good evening....

That suite is WAY Beyond....

just for what it's worth...I thought Atlantis was somewhat ho-hum... Reef and Cove looked great with private pool and beach area... rest of hotel seemed nice but comon pool and beach area had sort of a "Coney Island " feel to it....  The aquarium is cool...but after 1 trip through not much else to look at... The water slides are nice but long lines... 

Timeshare had location, but shuttle to pools and beaches... but easy walk to the villages and dining...

Give me 6206!!! or Kauai...

that's the beauty of this timeshare stuff...  different strokes for different folks...


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 3, 2014)

We stayed at the Cove 3 years ago.  It was marketed as "ADULTS" only.  When we got there, there were many children.  We were told they could not fill the resort with only adults.  The room were beautiful, but we had to be moved 3 times when we checked in because of housekeeping issues and broken toilets.  Once we were settled we loved it.  There is an adults only pool.  That was great, but the high rollers had first choice of the sun beds--which we paid $125 per day to use.
  We have stayed at the Royal Tower during other trips to the property.  I like Atlantis and I am looking forward to using MRP to take my 6 year old grandson to the property.  Personally I think it is perfect for a long weekend!


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 19, 2014)

*Use of DC Points for Autograph Collection Properties??*

Can you (and if so, how do you) use DC points for Marriott Autograph Collection hotels such as the Atlantis in Bahamas? http://news.marriott.com/2014/07/a-n...ollection.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 19, 2014)

Some of these properties are part of the Explorer Collection where you can use DC points for stays at these properties. Many will say though that it really isn't a good use of points given their high points levels. Generally the best value for points is using them for stays at MVCI properties.

Atlantis isn't an Autograph property yet, though many suspect when it becomes one that DC owners/members will be able to use their points there, though it still requires a special agreement between MVCI and the owners of Atlantis, which BTW is not Marriott. They are not even managing the property when it becomes an Autograph property.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Can you (and if so, how do you) use DC points for Marriott Autograph Collection hotels such as the Atlantis in Bahamas? http://news.marriott.com/2014/07/a-n...ollection.html



Participating hotels are generally available through the Explorer Collection.  (Click on "Explorer Collection" in the dropdown menu under "Plan and Book My Vacation," then click on "Marriott Hotels" under "Hotels and Luxury Residences.")

If you don't have a my-vacationclub.com account here's one example:


> Mansion on Forsyth Park; Savannah, GA
> 675 DC Points per night - June 1 through Sept 11, 2014
> 825 DC Points per night - Sept 12 through Dec 31, 2014
> *Nov 7-8 blackout dates



Each participating property has its own Points schedule and terms, and you have to call in to a VOA to check availability/make reservations.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 20, 2014)

We have been to Atlantis many times with the kids over the years and have a lot of experience with this property and the Bahamas in general.

My prediction is that it will be a MR CAT 9 property requiring a boatload of MR or DC points for usage based solely on the property's uniqueness, location, and size but not overall QUALITY.

I also predict many who jump on the boatload of points initially will not be terribly happy with their investment when they return from holiday.  I would not expect free anything including Wifi, upgrades, or any other MR Elite benefits.  Hopefully, I'm wrong about this.

If I were to trade-in those boatload of points, I would have to seriously consider waiting a year or two until they perform some much need upgrades and refurbishment to the property using the $100MM high interest loan provided from Marriott.

Seriously, TODAY the property provides nowhere near the quality of service or amenities that Marriott Rewards, Elites, and MVCI owners have come to expect.

Regrettably, the property has been going downhill for years.  Its still a very unique place and our kids still love the water attractions and the diversity of options available for staying busy but you can definitely see the affects of years of mismanagement, delayed investment and maintenance.  The last recession just placed an additional burden on the property unfortunately.

There are many parts of the property in need of repair or replacement.  The rooms today in the Coral, Beach, and Royal Towers would not meet Marriott standards of quality and cleanliness.  These rooms account to about 75% of the total for the property.

Since Marriott will not be managing the resort, I'm not sure what changes will be made to the overall customer experience other than much needed repairs to the facility.  We will have to wait and see how it all unfolds.

Recently in the last 2 years before the Marriott announcement, they have been heavily discounting the rooms with travel allowances and experience perks.  This has been an effort to win back much of the customers it has lost because of the poor quality of experience.  Also, the timing of the Marriott announcement was planned very well since the new Baha Mar project opening this December will certainly further erode their once dominant position in the Bahamas for leisure and group travel.

Overall I think its a great marketing agreement for Marriott as they will make a killing on the high interest loan and it will be a great new usage option for MR and MVCI owners, guests, and members alike.

*I would just caution the expectation of folks trading in those lifetime account balances for a potential sub-par overall experience when reservations start sometime in the fall.*

FT


----------



## GreenTea (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree with the condition expressed above.  I went about 18 months ago and actually didn't like it as much as other places I've been.  I thought I might be the only one.  The staff was rude, pool areas dirty and just overall not a great visit.

BUT if they had MVC villas there I gel sure I would visit again.  Just not to the hotel.  The villas would allow a lot more freedom to sort of do our own things.  Less of a captive audience.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jul 20, 2014)

Agree with the above posters as well.  We had a lot of fun but were glad we were staying at the Harborside and not the hotel.  Harborside is awesome.  The hotel, not so much.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jul 21, 2014)

Why does this wildly successful hotel still have $2 billion in debt?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Why does this wildly successful hotel still have $2 billion in debt?



It's not wildly successful - they have problems filling it up.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 22, 2014)

> My prediction is that it will be a MR CAT 9 property requiring a boatload of MR or DC points for usage based solely on the property's uniqueness, location, and size but not overall QUALITY.
> 
> I also predict many who jump on the boatload of points initially will not be terribly happy with their investment when they return from holiday. I would not expect free anything including Wifi, upgrades, or any other MR Elite benefits. Hopefully, I'm wrong about this.



I agree on the free stuff and elite benefits.  Won't be much there.  

Regarding the reward category, I'd be very surprised if the Beach Tower and Coral Towers are category 9 or even category 8.  According to Hyatt's website, the brand new Grand Hyatt Baha Mar opening in December is going to be a category 4 (meaning it will even be eligible for redemption using a credit card anniversary night).  Hyatt has always been more generous with their points redemption program and I seriously doubt Marriott credit card holders will be able to use anniversary nights to redeem Atlantis (i.e. category 5 or lower).  Still - Category 6 or 7 seems about right to me for the cheaper towers, not 8 or 9...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> I agree on the free stuff and elite benefits.  Won't be much there.
> 
> Regarding the reward category, I'd be very surprised if the Beach Tower and Coral Towers are category 9 or even category 8.  According to Hyatt's website, the brand new Grand Hyatt Baha Mar opening in December is going to be a category 4 (meaning it will even be eligible for redemption using a credit card anniversary night).  Hyatt has always been more generous with their points redemption program and I seriously doubt Marriott credit card holders will be able to use anniversary nights to redeem Atlantis (i.e. category 5 or lower).  Still - Category 6 or 7 seems about right to me for the cheaper towers, not 8 or 9...



However, Marriott has always indicated that MR categories were always set based on redemption. This is often why we see downtown metropolitan Courtyards and Fairfield Inns with such high categories even though the amenities don't support it. With only one Marriott property now in the Bahamas, I would expect redemption of MR points in to Atlantis to be pretty high for it.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 23, 2014)

> However, Marriott has always indicated that MR categories were always set based on redemption. This is often why we see downtown metropolitan Courtyards and Fairfield Inns with such high categories even though the amenities don't support it. With only one Marriott property now in the Bahamas, I would expect redemption of MR points in to Atlantis to be pretty high for it.



That's true, but Atlantis is very different.  We're not talking about a metropolitan city where people can use their points to book a short 1 or 2 night stay over the weekend.  We're also not talking about a place people can use points to take a cheapo vacation - you can't drive a family there (metropolitan cities are drivable at least for a portion of the population) and there isn't really much of a selection of cheap places to eat.  So anyone going, has to find a way to feed their family and it's almost guaranteed that a considerable portion of meals will be purchased at Atlantis (there just aren't many options otherwise).   With US metropolitan locations, it's almost a guarantee that guest will not spend much money if any on Marriott premises.  

The press releases seemed to hint at Marriott Rewards usage being a huge driving factor for this partnership...  In order for that angle to be maximized, they need people to actually be able to use their points there for a full vacation.  IMO redemption rates will not be in the Beach Towers or Coral Towers unless they make it reasonably possible for middle American families to save up for 4 free nights plus the bonus 5th night.  Atlantis is too expensive a trip otherwise, even putting the hotel stay aside.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 15, 2014)

"communitymanager" - an official Marriott participant - posted this today on Marriott Rewards Insiders:



> *Is Atlantis participating in Marriott Rewards®?* Yes, for new reservations booked beginning on October 16, 2014, members will be able to earn points, miles and Elite nights, enjoy Elite benefits and redeem points for free night stays. Please note that The Reef, Atlantis is participating for earning points, miles, and Elite nights only; redemption award stays will not be available at The Reef, Atlantis.
> 
> *How do I book a stay at Atlantis?* Please visit www.marriott.com/atlantis or call 1-877-829-2429 to learn more. Booking through these channels will also ensure that your stay will be eligible for earning and that Elite level benefits may be received. Booking outside of these channels may result in a reservation that is not eligible to earn Rewards Points / Miles and may not receive Elite Benefits.
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 15, 2014)

> *Is Marriott Vacation Club taking over the timeshares on the Atlantis property?* At this time, no, Harborside Resort will not become a Marriott Vacation Club property



Not at this time? Interesting response.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 15, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Not at this time? Interesting response.



That's exactly what I thought (and what I posted in the thread on the Starwood board!)


----------



## Mr. Vker (Oct 15, 2014)

You can find Atlantis by looking up Beach properties and Bahamas. Each section is its own property and own MR category.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 16, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> "communitymanager" - an official Marriott participant - posted this today on Marriott Rewards Insiders:



At least there are 2 'cheap' Category 7 properties ...


----------



## kds4 (Oct 16, 2014)

"What Elite benefits will I receive at Atlantis? Marriott Rewards Elite Members who book a stay will receive benefits by level when staying at Atlantis. Please note in our Elite Member Terms & Conditions: A valid member number is required at the time of reservation in order to receive Elite benefits. While we will do everything we can to deliver upon Elite Benefits at all times, _*certain Elite benefits may not apply.*_"

Hmm. Wonder which ones may not apply. The biggie for Gold and Platinum level MR members, in my opinion, would be the concierge lounge benefit. If they don't offer that, there really is no 'tangible' elite benefit during one's stay.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 16, 2014)

kds4 said:


> Hmm. Wonder which ones may not apply. The biggie for Gold and Platinum level MR members, in my opinion, would be the concierge lounge benefit. If they don't offer that, there really is no 'tangible' elite benefit during one's stay.


Resorts are exempt from Marriott's published lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum level Rewards members.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 16, 2014)

Werner Weiss said:


> Resorts are exempt from Marriott's published lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum level Rewards members.



Good point. The next question I suppose will be whether all 5 of the 'hotels' comprising the Atlantis complex are considered 'resorts' by Marriott.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Oct 16, 2014)

Still can't book paid stays through Marriott-website or phone. They can book award stays. For paid, they transfer you to Atlantis reservations. They cannot attach your MR number yet. Still a major disconnect.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 16, 2014)

kds4 said:


> Good point. The next question I suppose will be whether all 5 of the 'hotels' comprising the Atlantis complex are considered 'resorts' by Marriott.


Currently (10/16/2014 5:51PM CDT) coded as a resort on Marriott.com:


Atlantis, Beach Tower, Autograph Collection
Atlantis, Coral Towers, Autograph Collection
The Cove Atlantis, Autograph Collection
The Reef Atlantis, Autograph Collection

Currently  (10/16/2014 5:51PM CDT)  NOT coded as a resort on Marriott.com:


Atlantis, Royal Towers, Autograph Collection

I think it's safe to say that the current non-resort status of Royal Towers is a mistake.

And it actually makes sense for all components of this mega-resort to be considered resorts.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> Still can't book paid stays through Marriott-website or phone. They can book award stays. For paid, they transfer you to Atlantis reservations. They cannot attach your MR number yet. Still a major disconnect.



Agreed. I just spoke to the Autograph reservation line and when I asked about MR Elite benefits, was told in no uncertain terms that there are NONE (other than to earn points on paid stays). When I pointed out that Marriott had publicly posted that Elite benefits would be offered (although certain ones may not be available); the answer became a qualified "there are no Elite benefits, *as of now*."

I was told that among the 4 participating hotels at Atlantis, accommodations ranged from hotel rooms up to 2BR units. Not sure how redemptions for larger units is going to work.

I asked about Travel Packages and what kind of accommodation that would result in - Hotel Room versus a 1 or 2 BR unit. I think I actually heard the puzzled expression come through the phone. :rofl:

Oh well, it is only day 1. What I am taking away from the call is that it is way too early to consider actually doing any MR bookings at Atlantis. Even the representative said they are handling their joining with Marriott 'incrementally' with MR being the first 'department' they were tackling. Then she said there are about 15 'departments' to be addressed. 

So, take your time planning your MR visit to Atlantis. Seems there are yet many questions/issues to resolve.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 16, 2014)

Marriott's published rules and benefits for The Autograph Collection should apply to all properties of that brand.

The whole idea behind The Autograph Collection is that is brings together the individuality of distinctly different high-end hotels and resorts with the guest loyalty and marketing of Marriott International.

If hotel or resort does not agree to comply with the brand standards, then it should not be allowed to be part of The Autograph Collection.

Considering that resorts don't have to provide the lounge/breakfast benefit for Gold and Platinum members, it should not be that hard to comply with the remaining Elite benefits (such as the Platinum Welcome gift, upgrades if available, and the Ultimate Reservation Guarantee).

I would hope this is just a training and execution matter. And I would hope that Marriott will expect all properties of The Autograph Collection to follow the brand standards. Otherwise the whole brand (including the hotels that take excellent care of Marriott Rewards elite members) will suffer.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 16, 2014)

Werner Weiss said:


> Marriott's published rules and benefits for The Autograph Collection should apply to all properties of that brand.
> 
> The whole idea behind The Autograph Collection is that is brings together the individuality of distinctly different high-end hotels and resorts with the frequent guest benefits and marketing of Marriott International.
> 
> ...



Definitely agree.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Oct 16, 2014)

We have stayed at a couple of Autograph hotels with great satisfaction. Excellent MR plat benefits. I am hoping Atlantis is brought into the family the same way.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2014)

kds4 said:


> Agreed. I just spoke to the Autograph reservation line and when I asked about MR Elite benefits, was told in no uncertain terms that there are NONE (other than to earn points on paid stays). When I pointed out that Marriott had publicly posted that Elite benefits would be offered (although certain ones may not be available); the answer became a qualified "there are no Elite benefits, *as of now*."
> 
> I was told that among the 4 participating hotels at Atlantis, accommodations ranged from hotel rooms up to 2BR units. Not sure how redemptions for larger units is going to work.
> 
> I asked about Travel Packages and what kind of accommodation that would result in - Hotel Room versus a 1 or 2 BR unit. I think I actually heard the puzzled expression come through the phone. :rofl:



Wouldn't it just be the standard upgrade certificate of 5,000 points per level. A travel cert would get you a studio/hotel unit. A 1BR would cosdt 5,000 per night upgrade certificate. Want to bump up in view too, another 5,000 per night. I don't see it working any differently than any other hotel or Marriott timeshare.



> Oh well, it is only day 1. What I am taking away from the call is that it is way too early to consider actually doing any MR bookings at Atlantis. Even the representative said they are handling their joining with Marriott 'incrementally' with MR being the first 'department' they were tackling. Then she said there are about 15 'departments' to be addressed.
> 
> So, take your time planning your MR visit to Atlantis. Seems there are yet many questions/issues to resolve.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Oct 16, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> We have been to Atlantis many times with the kids over the years and have a lot of experience with this property and the Bahamas in general.
> 
> My prediction is that it will be a MR CAT 9 property requiring a boatload of MR or DC points for usage based solely on the property's uniqueness, location, and size but not overall QUALITY.
> 
> ...



Our last visit to the Atlantis - - great weather, friendly people, pretty good service, typical resort price gauge for food - - the rooms and many common areas of the hotel and resort were dilapidated. The Atlantis reminded me of the last five years of the (old) Fountainbleu Hotel in Miami Beach, before it was imploded (one step above the Concord and Kutshers in the Catskills).


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would only stay at the Cove or the Reef.  The Beach and Coral Towers were built pre-Atlantis and they have always been subpar.  The Royal Tower was built about 15 years ago--- I do not know if it has been kept up.  I took my husband there for his 50th birthday and it was new.  We stayed at the Cove in 2008 and we toured the Reef then also.  They were very nice.  But again have they been maintained.  In 2008 Harbourside was shabby.  I think it has been refurbished.


----------



## kds4 (Oct 17, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> I would only stay at the Cove or the Reef.  The Beach and Coral Towers were built pre-Atlantis and they have always been subpar.  The Royal Tower was built about 15 years ago--- I do not know if it has been kept up.  I took my husband there for his 50th birthday and it was new.  We stayed at the Cove in 2008 and we toured the Reef then also.  They were very nice.  But again have they been maintained.  In 2008 Harbourside was shabby.  I think it has been refurbished.



I agree that Beach and Coral appear 'older' and of a different style. When I spoke with Autograph reservations, I was told Beach and Coral are the 'family' hotels with several of the 'family' amenities located there including the kids and teens clubs and movie theater. 

I also asked about Harbourside and was told that it was not a part of Marriott's investment deal with Atlantis and that it remains privately owned.


----------



## petenkari (Oct 20, 2014)

*Converting to Villas?*

My husband and I just did the sales presentation last Thursday to see what was new with Marriott.  The salesman told us that Marriott is planning on converting part of the left half of the Royal Towers to villas.  He didn't have a time frame though.  I'm hoping that he wasn't just telling us what we wanted to hear and this actually happens.  He said that it would probably be one of the highest point exchanges (compared to a week in Hawaii).  We ended up purchasing points in the Trust, so I hope he wasn't over promising.  Either way, we would have bought more points anyway as we have been very happy with MVC.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Oct 20, 2014)

petenkari said:


> My husband and I just did the sales presentation last Thursday to see what was new with Marriott.  The salesman told us that Marriott is planning on converting part of the left half of the Royal Towers to villas.  He didn't have a time frame though.  I'm hoping that he wasn't just telling us what we wanted to hear and this actually happens.  He said that it would probably be one of the highest point exchanges (compared to a week in Hawaii).  We ended up purchasing points in the Trust, so I hope he wasn't over promising.  Either way, we would have bought more points anyway as we have been very happy with MVC.



That would be an interesting project considering Marriott does NOT own any part of the property.

But again, if the salesman's lips were moving, a timeshare on MARS is also coming soon.

FT


----------



## fluke (Oct 20, 2014)

I am sure we will see Atlantis end up in the explorer collection for a very high point redemption.


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 20, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> That would be an interesting project considering Marriott does NOT own any part of the property.
> 
> But again, if the salesman's lips were moving, a timeshare on MARS is also coming soon.
> 
> FT



You are so wise!!!!!


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Oct 20, 2014)

petenkari said:


> My husband and I just did the sales presentation last Thursday to see what was new with Marriott.  The salesman told us that Marriott is planning on converting part of the left half of the Royal Towers to villas.  He didn't have a time frame though.  I'm hoping that he wasn't just telling us what we wanted to hear and this actually happens.  He said that it would probably be one of the highest point exchanges (compared to a week in Hawaii).  We ended up purchasing points in the Trust, so I hope he wasn't over promising.  Either way, we would have bought more points anyway as we have been very happy with MVC.



New York State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman had a feast a few months ago at the Manhattan Club, and I suspect he's still chewing away at their lies and misrepresentations. But, at some point, he will have eaten all of the meat off of the bone, and I suspect that his staff will one day land at a Marriott Vacation Club sales office, and have a feast on the Marriott salespeople's lies and misrepresentations.


----------



## Wally3433 (Oct 21, 2014)

Adding Atlantis to the Marriott collection was exciting news to me at first.

Just found out that you do not earn MR points on any food, beverage and other purchases when staying there. 

This is pretty much a deal breaker for me, and I assume will be for others.

I thought the whole reason for the pinky marraige with Marriott was to bring MR members to the hotel and "save" it from impending financial ruin.  With that many rooms on the property, I would think they would come out and GUARANTEE upgrades for Platinums and Elites.

So, as it stands right now, uninformed MR members will use a ton of points to go there, find out that the 20 year old property is in dire need of massive renovations, get charged a fee for any and everything you want to see or do, NOT earn points for any of the overpriced food, drinks and fees, NOT get upgraded or treated like a Platinum member, then return home and decide to never go back there.

So, Atlantis will get a spike in reward stays over the next 12 months, then that's it - unless they change policies real fast.



More info from MR blogsite:


Is Atlantis participating in Marriott Rewards®? Yes, for new reservations booked beginning on October 16, 2014, members will be able to earn points, miles and Elite nights, enjoy Elite benefits and redeem points for free night stays. Please note that The Reef, Atlantis is participating for earning points, miles, and Elite nights only; redemption award stays will not be available at The Reef, Atlantis.

How do I book a stay at Atlantis? Please visit www.marriott.com/atlantis or call 1-877-829-2429 to learn more. Booking through these channels will also ensure that your stay will be eligible for earning and that Elite level benefits may be received. Booking outside of these channels may result in a reservation that is not eligible to earn Rewards Points / Miles and may not receive Elite Benefits.

How many points will I earn for my stays at the Atlantis resort? For stays booked starting October 16, 2014, members will earn 10 points per US dollar on room rate only.

When can I redeem my points for a complimentary stay at Atlantis? Members can redeem points for free stays at 4 of the towers starting on October 16, 2014. These include: Atlantis, Beach Tower, Atlantis, Coral Towers, Atlantis, Royal Towers and The Cove. However, please note that redeeming points for a complimentary stay will not be possible at The Reef, Atlantis.

What Rewards category will the resort be? The Atlantis is made up of 4 towers that will participate for redemption stays. They are as follows:
AtlantisCategories.jpg

Will I be awarded points, miles or Elite nights if I made reservations made prior October 16, 2014? No. Regardless of check-in date, Members who made their reservations before October 16, 2012 will not earn points, miles, or nights for their stays.

If a member arrives prior to October 16, 2014 and stays through the “live date” will they earn points, miles or Elite night credit? (i.e. arrival on 10/14 with a departure on 10/20) No. Members who made their reservations before October 16, 2014 will not earn points, miles, Elite benefits or night credits for their stays.

What Elite benefits will I receive at Atlantis? Marriott Rewards Elite Members who book a stay will receive benefits by level when staying at Atlantis. Please note in our Elite Member Terms & Conditions: A valid member number is required at the time of reservation in order to receive Elite benefits. While we will do everything we can to deliver upon Elite Benefits at all times, certain Elite benefits may not apply.

As an Elite member, will I receive Elite nights for my stays prior to Atlantis joining the program on October 16, 2014? No. Elite members with reservations booked or stays concluding prior to October 16, 2014, will not receive Elite night credits.

Do members of The Ritz-Carlton Rewards also earn points, miles, Elite nights and Elite benefits? Yes. For stays booked starting on October 16, 2014, as the exclusive luxury partner of Marriott Rewards, members of The Ritz-Carlton Rewards can also earn and redeem points, and receive the published Elite benefits at Autograph Collection Hotels.

As a miles-earning member, will I be able to earn miles with all current airline partners when Atlantis joins the Autograph Collection? Yes. For stays booked starting October 16, 2014, members will earn 2 airline miles per US dollar on room rate only.

Is Marriott Vacation Club taking over the timeshares on the Atlantis property? At this time, no, Harborside Resort will not become a Marriott Vacation Club property.

I have questions that aren’t answered here. Where can I go for more information? Please contact Customer Support.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 21, 2014)

EducatedConsumer said:


> New York State Attorney General Eric Schneiderman had a feast a few months ago at the Manhattan Club, and I suspect he's still chewing away at their lies and misrepresentations. But, at some point, he will have eaten all of the meat off of the bone, and I suspect that his staff will one day land at a Marriott Vacation Club sales office, and have a feast on the Marriott salespeople's lies and misrepresentations.



Is there a hidden message we're supposed to guess at?

If the NY AG met with MVC over something important and you know what it is, we'd appreciate you sharing it.  If there was a meeting and you don't know the purpose or you can't share the details, why bother saying anything?  If there was no meeting, guessing at the meaning is too much work for me.

Cripes.  We crucify MVC reps from here to Kingdom Come when they're obtuse or ridiculous or disingenuous - but it's okay for us?


----------

